# Ferguson TED 20 + tedder



## TheFergieMan (Jul 3, 2013)

Would a Ferguson Ted 20 (English) be able to run a small tedder such as a PZ Haybob?

Many Thanks
TheFergieMan


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes it should but u will have the disadvantage of not having a dual clutch!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think they have an over run PTO drive shaft to take care of that!?!


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

pogobill said:


> I think they have an over run PTO drive shaft to take care of that!?!



I meant that it will not be able to operate the lift arms without having the pto on, or if he is operating the hay bob and presses the clutch to stop moving forward the pto will shut off!!


----------

